# Look&Feel, JButton ,Opaque



## Maho (3. Jul 2007)

Hi, ich habe folgendes Problem.
Und zwar will ich ein JButton durchsichtig bekommen und mache dies mit setOpaque(false)...bei anderen Componenten wie Panels, etc funktioniert es einwandfrei nur hier gibt es Probleme.
Es wir einfach nicht durchsichtig, sondern behält diese Eigenartige Blau-weiße "3D-Farbe" vom Look&Feel.
Ich habs auch mit dem NetBeans Editor probiert und dort reicht es innerhalb des Editors, wenn ich es auf setOpaque false setze, aber sobald ich das Projekt starte ist der Button wieder mit der "3d-Farbe" belegt.

1. Gibt es ne möglichkeiten das Problem zu ändern?
2. Welches Look&Feel benutzt NetBeans im Gui-Editor(also zum anzeigen)? weil das find ich ganz schön ^^.
3. Gibt es die möglichkeit nur vom Button das Look&Feel zu setzen, wenn ja wie?


thx fürs durchlesen und noch größeren Dank für jede Antwort ^^


----------



## Wildcard (3. Jul 2007)

1.http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/javax/swing/AbstractButton.html#setContentAreaFilled(boolean)
2.keine Ahnung
3.lass es bleiben  :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jul 2007)

NetBeans nutzt unter Windows das System-LAF, unter Linux das Metal-LAF.
Wenn du unter Windows arbeitest fügst du folgendes in deiner main()-Methode als erstes ein:

```
try {
   UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.getSystemLookAndFeelClassName());
}
catch(Exception e) {
   e.printStackTrace();
}
```

Probiere das erst mal, vielleicht erübrigt sich dann schon Punkt 3.


----------

